# Năm 2019 Có Những Loại Nệm Gấp 3 Nào?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (7/5/19)

Vì sự thiếu hụt về diện tích và không gian sống, nhiều sản phẩm đã được cải tiến và đáp ứng nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng và nệm gấp 3 tấm là một trong số đó.

Nệm gấp 3 tấm có những ưu điểm như thế nào, vì sao được sử dụng thịnh hành như hiện nay và đặc biệt Năm 2019 Có Những Loại Nệm Gấp 3 Nào? Cùng tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây ngay để chọn được cho bản thân và gia đình một tấm nệm thích hợp nhé.

*1. Ưu điểm của nệm gấp 3 tấm:*

Nhỏ gọn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo công năng như những tấm nệm thẳng cồng kềnh, do đó kiểu nệm gấp 3 tấm ngày càng thịnh hành bởi nó phù hợp với nhu cầu của phần lớn khách hàng, đặc biệt là các gia đình có diện tích nhà hạn chế.
Trong điều kiện các căn phòng nhỏ ở Việt Nam thì nệm gấp 3 hoàn toàn vượt trội so với loại nệm thẳng.
Thiết kế dạng gấp 3 tấm vô cùng tiện lợi và hiện đại, đáp ứng được nhu cầu linh hoạt của không gian sống như hiện nay, đặc biệt phù hợp với những bạn trẻ, những hộ gia đình sống trong những căn hộ có diện tích hạn chế ở các thành phố lớn như Hà Nội, TPHCM,…
*2. Những lựa chọn nệm gấp 3 nào cho năm 2019?*

*Nệm bông ép gấp 3*: được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp (Polyester) cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu, sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến được ép cách nhiệt tinh tế tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt mang đến bề mặt nệm vững chắc, độ đàn hồi vừa phải giúp giữ nguyên độ cứng vốn có của nệm bông ép nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu.
- Nhờ độ cứng đặc trưng của nệm bông ép, do đó nệm không bị quá nềm và bồng bềnh như các dòng nệm khác, giúp khung xương thẳng, không gây võng lưng khi nằm, không gây đau lưng và có độ cứng lý tưởng phù hợp với người có bệnh lý về cột sống như thoát vị đĩa đệm, đau nhứt cột sống, hay đau dây thần kinh tọa. Ngoài ra, nệm có độ bền cao nhờ các sợi bông được ép cách nhiệt và sẽ không bị xẹp lún sau thời gian dài sử dụng.

- Nệm có độ thoáng khí cao, thoáng mát và kháng khuẩn, đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng bởi sợi Polyester nên không gây dị ứng hay kích ứng da, mang đến cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon hơn.






_Nệm bông ép gấp 3 TATANA gấp 3 tấm với công nghệ áo vải 3D Spacer độc đáo, thoáng mát và khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi tốt_​
*Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3*: được sản xuất theo công nghệ cải tiến hiện đại với độ êm vượt trội, nâng đỡ tuyệt đối cùng thiết kế trẻ trung, sang trọng mang đến những trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời cho giấc ngủ của bạn.
- Chất liệu polyurethane với đặc tính độ đàn hồi cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể êm ái, dễ đi vào giấc ngủ. Cấu trúc nệm biến đổi theo hình dáng cơ thể, gia tăng diện tích tiếp xúc giữa cơ thể và nệm, giúp phân bổ áp lực đồng đều, do đó phù hợp người đau lưng, đau khớp nhờ khả năng nâng đỡ đồng đều và đặc biệt không gây ra tiếng động như nệm lò xo khi gặp ngoại lực tác động vào.






_Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 TATANA áp dụng công nghệ áo vải 4D Spacer độc đáo cùng hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang lại hiệu quả thoáng mát._​
*Nệm cao su tổng hợp gấp 3*: được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu tổng hợp cao cấp theo dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến hiện đại, giữ được các tính chất tương tự với nệm cao su tự nhiên: độ đàn hồi, êm ái, độ bền cao, nâng đỡ và bảo vệ cơ thể tốt, độ bền cao không bị xẹp lún sau thời gian dài sử dụng.
Bề mặt nệm dẻo dai, đàn hồi, chịu nhiệt và chịu lực tốt, nâng đỡ tối đa; thông thoáng nhờ những lỗ thoáng khí 2 mặt mang đến cảm giác êm ái đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ sâu và yên giấc.






_Nệm cao su tổng hợp gấp 3 TATANA áp dụng công nghệ áo vải 4D Spacer độc đáo cùng hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang lại hiệu quả thoáng mát._​
Hy vọng qua bài viết trên bạn đã có được thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn cho bản thân khi mua nệm gấp 3 tấm.


----------

